# MMR vacine question....



## natasja32

Im asking for a friend..Her little girl has had her MMR vacination on monday. She started vomiting today,she has vomited a few times between 2 and 7 could this be due to the vacination she had on monday??? Her mum has also noticed the where she had the vacination its gotten a bit swolen and red. She has no temp either just very sleepy. Has any1 ever had a reaction like this to the MMR jab?? Thanks girls.


----------



## tracie107

I know of a number of children that once they had the MMR after a few days a red lump appeared also the vomiting is one of the side effects but it doesn't last that long. 

All babies are different as when my son had his he was perfectly OK, no temperature and not even croggie.


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is this about the common side effects of MMR

The most frequent reactions reported to occur following MMR vaccine include brief burning and stinging at the injection site; fatigue, sore throat, cough, runny nose, headache, dizziness, fever, rash, nausea, vomiting or diarrhea, and sore lymph glands.

If she starts getting worse or doesn't stop throwing up in the next day or 2, seems lethargic, dehydrated or gets a high fever I would take her in right away, but for now she seems ok.


----------



## natasja32

mommyof3co said:


> Here is this about the common side effects of MMR
> 
> The most frequent reactions reported to occur following MMR vaccine include brief burning and stinging at the injection site; fatigue, sore throat, cough, runny nose, headache, dizziness, fever, rash, nausea, vomiting or diarrhea, and sore lymph glands.
> 
> If she starts getting worse or doesn't stop throwing up in the next day or 2, seems lethargic, dehydrated or gets a high fever I would take her in right away, but for now she seems ok.

How long after the jab would these side effects apear? She had it on monday and starting vomiting today.


----------



## mommyof3co

It can take 1-2wks and they usually last 1-3 days. Severe reactions would appear within hours though...like severe allergic reactions, not being able to breathe and all that.


----------



## mommyof3co

It could just be a stomach bug though...just happened to happen around this time


----------



## embo216

My little girl had her MMR monday too, shes had a slight temp but the nurse said the symptoms from the Actual MMR shouldnt start to show till a week after she had it and could last up to 6 weeks. Even tho saying this I'd still go get her checked out at the docs' just to put everyones mind at rest. She should be fine also the red swollen arm has happened to Lily too, my friends little girl actually went black and blue with bruising from it :( 

Hope she gets better soon. x


----------

